# deep routed



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

My latest box, 6" x 3" x 2 1/2" high.









Made from a scrap drawer blank from a much bigger bandsaw box, sliced the lid off and routed out the inside.








EDIT, just noticed its a bad pic and the reflection on the lid makes it look half bare of varnish. It isnt.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I admire you guys that can do the small detailed stuff. I can't even put hinges on straight on something like that.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

John, its taken me quite a while to learn to have enough patience to install hinges (G)


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Well done , what kind wood


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

A very thin layer of black walnut on the bottom, Rosewood, birch ply, topped off with Padauk.
I really like the swirl and knots of the top.


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Very nicely done! And the burl on the top is extraordinary!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very nice Bob , that looks very sharp


----------



## Ray Newman (Mar 9, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I really like that, such rich color and the BB ply goes good with the edge grain showing. Good Job.
Herb


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

A fine looking box, did you take any shots showing the making?


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Harry, no I didnt take any pics along the way.
I make my stuff as I think of it, no plans or even drawings, just as the mood takes me.
Because of this I have a LOT of failures, so theres no point of taking pics when the item eventually goes in the fire box.

But this one was really simple. The blank, as i said, was just the cut out from a large bandsaw box drawer. I cut the lid off, and then set up some pieces as a a box stop on the router table and then just routed it out about 1.5 mm a time untill the base only had 10 mm left.
A quick skim around the edge with a pattern bit and its done.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

You do some great looking work with the plywood edges, Bob. Another idea stored in my "want to do" folder. Thanks.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Very nice, Bob. The rounded interior and inset in the lid is interesting.


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

Hey Bob, you did a great job on the box. What type finish did you use? Always glad to see what you have produced. Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Malcom......, still using home made wipe on. But results vary a lot. 
I have two theories about it, but so far am not able to make my mind up.

1 is I think its because I keep buying different makes of poly.
My favourite shop shut down about 6 months ago and I cant get that make anywhere else so am trying small tins of different makers.

2 is I think temperature appears to make a huge difference to results.
Last year in high summer it was well over a 100F and I couldnt get the stuff to stay wet for more than a minute. I ended up doing that one in a room with the air con on full and then it worked really well.
Right now the temp is around 40F and its playing hard to get again. 

But I am also on yet another maker. This one has a very slight greenish tinge to it when I let some dry in a clear plastic cup, whereas others dry with a brownish colour, despite all of them being labelled as clear.

Ten gees....., The rounded corners are a result of the whole interior being carved out of a solid block on the router table using a long straight cutter. I like the curves, but its very difficult to stop the ply from burning, and almost impossible to sand the burns out afterwards (sigh). But it looks nice from a distance. The lid is also shallow routed and then flocked, but only after posting the pics did I realise that the one with the box open is a very poor shot and doesnt show the lid off any where near as nice as it actually is.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Great job Bob. You are an inspiration for us.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Excellent work and the descritpions of the how I did it are appreciated.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Beautiful work.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Nice effect with the ply....


----------

